# Projector needs audio



## jlugg (6 mo ago)

I have a CAT5e cable running from my projector to my media closet. What is the best way to use this cable to carry dolby 5/7 signal?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

@jlugg this is the pro site so I do have to close this thread.

Please head over to our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. 

Thanks and good luck with your project.


----------

